# feels like a catch 22 at times



## mariaelenaec

Acabo de leer en el foro "It definitely feels like a catch 22 at times" pero no entiendo qué significa.  
Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Citrus

mariaelenaec, con tu permiso me voy a "incluir" en tu thread

I was about to ask the same thing!!!! 
I've never heard that frase . . . 

Tanks to anyone who can clear this doubt 
Regards
Citrus


----------



## mariaelenaec

that's ok.  La unión hace la fuerza

Regards


----------



## garryknight

mariaelenaec said:
			
		

> Acabo de leer en el foro "It definitely feels like a catch 22 at times" pero no entiendo qué significa.


Mira aqui.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Garry:   

El contexto de que habla Maria es el siguiente:


			
				VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> But, you know, it's discouraging knowing that although I have put myself through college and am graduating with a 3.8 GPA, although I have worked for so long, and put forth so much effort to get where I am, I will STILL be paid 25% less than a man, all things being equal.
> 
> However, I'd love to stay at home, take care of my home, my children (we're talking future here), live a happy life in my space. But, if that means giving up my personal freedoms, I'll pass.
> 
> It definitely feels like a catch 22 at times. I'm damned if I do, and I'm damned if I don't.



¡Quería decir que siente como "Catch 22" porque tenía dos opciones similaramente peores! Si quiera quedarme en casa, como una dama de casa, y no trabajar afuera de la casa, no tuviera muchas libertadades. Pero, si quiera ser una mujer independente (con muchas libertadades), tendría que trabajar mucho más duro, y aceptar los desigualidades del mundo del trabajo.
No prefiero ni uno de los dos. Pero, el punto fue que, es así, la vida es así (para nosotras).

Espero que te haya clarado.

Otro modismo en inglés para describir esto:
"I feel stuck between a rock and a hard place."


----------



## mariaelenaec

thanks a lot.


----------



## Artrella

"catch -22" >>> círculo vicioso en castellano, situación sin salida


----------



## Eiryn

Artrella said:
			
		

> "catch -22" >>> *círculo vicioso* en castellano, *situación sin salida*


Y en inglés también se podría decir "vicious circle" y "no-way-out situation".


----------



## garryknight

También conocido como "a double bind", nombre que era inventado por el filósofo inglés Gregory Bateson.


----------



## sergeiconsal

Tal vez la lectura de este resumen pueda aclarar el porqué dela frase
*There was only one catch and that was Catch-22, which specified that a concern for one's safety in the face of dangers that were real and immediate was the process of a rational mind. Orr was crazy and could be grounded. All he had to do was ask; and as soon as he did, he would no longer be crazy and would have to fly more missions. Orr would be crazy to fly more missions and sane if he didn't, but if he was sane he had to fly them. If he flew them he was crazy and didn't have to; but if he didn't want to he was sane and had to. Yossarian was moved very deeply by the absolute simplicity of this clause of Catch-22 and let out a respectful whistle. *
*"That's some catch, that Catch-22," he observed. *
*"It's the best there is," Doc Daneeka agreed. *
Catch 22 es el nombre de una novela de un personaje llamado Joseph Heller que también se hizo película alla por los 70's


----------



## sergeiconsal

aqui una definición más clara

A problematic situation for which the only solution is denied by a circumstance inherent in the problem or by a rule.
*Context: *Her parents’ contradictory rules made Sarah feel as if she were caught in a catch-22

espero que sea útil


----------



## garryknight

sergeiconsal said:
			
		

> *Orr was crazy and could be grounded.*


Is there a touch of irony about the fact that the person in the Catch-22 situation is called "Orr"? Personally, I think it was an intentional move on Heller's part.


----------



## euge

it´s something of a catch-22 situation??????what´s the meaning???


----------



## ampurdan

Creo que hace referencia a una novela antibélica americana llamada _Catch 22_ de Joseph Heller.

Sí, efectivamente, hace referencia a esa novela. "A Catch-22 situation" es un acto que por el mero hecho de llevarlo a cabo el sistema impide que se obtengan los objetivos que persigue. En la novela "Catch-22" era la lógica que impedía la baja por demencia por presumir que el que actuaba como demente sólo quería la baja por demencia. Echa un vistazo en la entrada de Wikipedia.


----------



## Eugin

mmm...
Creo que se refiere a que es *una situación donde se plantea un círculo vicioso*...

No te olvides de brindar siempre la oración completa o al menos el contexto donde aparece la frase.

Gracias!


----------



## funnydeal

El origen si deriva de la novela (después hecha película) que han comentado.

Esa expresión la entiendo como:

"una situación sin salida"

"una encrucijada"

tienes dos opciones, si escoges la primera te puede ir mal, y si escoges la segunda, pues también.  It's a catch-22


----------



## VenusEnvy

Otra persona hizo la misma pregunta hace un rato aquí.


----------



## marie132

catch 22 is like a chicken-and-egg situation
the chicken has to be there first to lay an egg, but how can it exist without coming form an egg? so chicken first? or egg first?
it's the same idea


----------



## drei_lengua

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Garry:
> 
> El contexto de que habla Maria es el siguiente:
> 
> 
> ¡Quería decir que siente como "Catch 22" porque tenía dos opciones similaramente peores! Si quiera quedarme en casa, como una dama de casa, y no trabajar afuera de la casa, no tuviera muchas libertadades. Pero, si quiera ser una mujer independente (con muchas libertadades), tendría que trabajar mucho más duro, y aceptar los desigualidades del mundo del trabajo.
> No prefiero ni uno de los dos. Pero, el punto fue que, es así, la vida es así (para nosotras).
> 
> Espero que te haya clarado.
> 
> Otro modismo en inglés para describir esto:
> "I feel stuck between a rock and a hard place."


 
I say "That is like trying to piss in the corner of a round room."

drei


----------



## ashnecko

amigos yo tambien tengo la misma duda y les escribo el contexto donde aparece "catch 22". necesito mas sugerencias.
There was nothing I could do. It was a classic catch 22.


----------



## ashnecko

Thank you Artrella, the best option for "a classical catch 22" is that of yours. I mean "circulo vicioso". In order to show this I quote what I found on Wikipedia:
"*The phrase "Catch-22" has entered the English language to signify a no-win situation, particularly one created by a law, regulation or circumstance."*
*I really thank you Artrella.*


----------



## ericscot

Our non-native friends should be aware that the word "catch" is quite common on its own, too, most often to mean something like a hidden consequence.

Example:

-The Army will pay for four years of college.
-Really? What's the catch?
-You have to serve in the Army for four years!


----------



## Arcade Fire

Is there a way to say "a catch-22 situation" in Spanish?


----------



## Edwin

Ya han discutido "catch-22" en otro hilo. Mira http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=29303&highlight=catch+22


----------



## rq554

I'm not sure about it but I think "circulo vicioso" is a good translation. 
You can also say "paradoja" or "dilema"
Let's wait for another reply.


----------



## lforestier

*un circulo vicioso* es lo que se me viene a la mente. Debe haber una frase que se asemeja mejor al concepto original. (Un ejemplo de catch-22, para aqullos que quieran buscar una traducción mas exacta, es cuando te piden tener experiencia para darte un trabajo pero requieres estar trabajando para adquirir esa experiencia que piden)


----------



## Moritzchen

The best I can come up with is "estar entre la espada y la pared", but that is just "to be between a rock and a hard place".


----------



## Arcade Fire

iMuchas gracias a todos!


----------



## sharihd

Creo que otra traducción podría ser: Es la historia del huevo y la gallina.
Espero que te sirva


----------



## Mei

VenusEnvy said:


> Otro modismo en inglés para describir esto:
> * "I feel stuck between a rock and a hard place."*



Oh, como "estar entre la espada y la pared"!!! 

Mei


----------



## MG Miller

¿Como se puede traducir esto al español? La frase sería "I'm trying to avoid a catch-22 situation".

Gracias.


----------



## Noedatorre

Hi Mg,
A catch 22= "un/a callejón/situación sin salida"
= "la pescadilla que se muerde la cola"
= "un círculo vicioso"

These are several translations for this expression. They all mean the same

Hope it helps


----------



## Gwennhadu

¡Hola!
Catch 22 situation es nuestro "círculo vicioso"
La expresión tiene su origen en la novela *Catch 22 *de Joseph Heller


----------



## MG Miller

Gracias a todos por vuestra colaboración. Me gusta "callejón sin salida" ya que la persona que me pidió esta traducción ha cambiado la frase original con "catch-22" a " It's a  no-win situation" para referirse a una situación legal que no se puede resolver sin que vaya en prejuicio de los involucrados.


----------



## leftbanker

Yossarian is the main character of the novel Catch 22.  He wants out of the army and he pretends to be crazy.  His superiors know that only a sane person would pretend to be crazy to get out of the army.  Damned if you do, damned if you don't is another way to say it but I also like callejon sin salida.


----------



## la gitana

Hola amigos,
 
También se usa “un callejón sin salida”.


----------



## andy town

Arcade Fire said:


> Is there a way to say "a catch-22 situation" in Spanish?


Hola. "La pescadilla que se muerde la cola"???


----------



## amydafig

Un "catch 22" es simplemente una dilema o una situación adonde la solución puede ser tan desagradable como la misma situación.  Por ejemplo: Para conseguir trabajo como actor, se necesita un agente.  Pero los agentes no quieren trabajar contigo si no has trabajado como actor.  Esa es una situación "catch 22".   Parecido a un "círculo vicioso/vicious circle" pero no igual.  Ejemplo de círculo vicioso:  "Cuando me pongo nerviosa, como mucho.  Estoy nerviosa porque he engordado pero los nervios solo me hacen comer mas...."  Círculo vicioso; situación difícil pero con salida.   "Catch 22" o no tiene salida o la salida es tambien desagradable.


----------



## bleuboia

He leido ayer "Trampa 22".

"No podia conseguir un trabajo sin experiencia, pero no puede conseguir experiencia sin un trabajo. Era una trampa 22".

?Os parece?


----------



## isabel.de.ilocos

Mi intento:  Un clásico "callejón sin salida".


----------



## nelliot53

Yo diría que un "Catch-22 situation" es como el refrán que dice "*Palo si boga y palo si no boga". *


----------

